# Advice needed! Tips on increasing BHO yield.



## Budologist420 (Dec 27, 2011)

So I feel like I should be yielding a lot more BHO than I am although I could be wrong.



I need some advice on how to maximize my yield.


Ive read conflicting opinions on almost everything I can find about BHO.



Is it better to use ground up plant material or keep it together?



Should I pack the extraction tube lightly or more tight?



How many canisters of butane should i put through a 40 gram glass extraction tube?



Is vector really the best butane to buy for the price?


Any answers are much appreciated.


Ive been getting 3-5 grams after running 4 canisters of butane through two separate 40g extraction tubes. 2 canisters per extraction tube.


----------



## stonerman (Dec 27, 2011)

sorry man you lost me on BHO. Could you please define?


----------



## washedmothafuka (Dec 27, 2011)

Hope this helps...



Budologist420 said:


> So I feel like I should be yielding a lot more BHO than I am although I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stonerman (Dec 27, 2011)

highlighting half of what he posted didnt help lol. BHO, does that stand for something? the only thing im getting out of it is the extraction part, trying to make canna butter? Im not familar with bho


----------



## Budologist420 (Dec 27, 2011)

washedmothafuka said:


> Hope this helps...


That does help A lot thank you for taking time to do that. I'm definetly jus gonna have to keep doing it an finding what works for me.

Some good answers but I'm always looking for multiple opinions if any one has them please offer them.


[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


stonerman said:


> highlighting half of what he posted didnt help lol. BHO, does that stand for something? the only thing im getting out of it is the extraction part, trying to make canna butter? Im not familar with bho


You obviously have no idea what we're talking about so thanks but no thanks.
[/FONT]


----------



## merkzilla (Dec 27, 2011)

BHO = Butane Hash Oil


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (Dec 27, 2011)

lemme get a dab


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 27, 2011)

BHO means Butane Honey Oil............

Run your shit ground up, but not ground up so fine like your rolling a joint. To increase your yield, use better weed.  Average 10-15% yield is not uncommon, less too.


----------



## Budologist420 (Dec 27, 2011)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]As


researchkitty said:


> BHO means Butane Honey Oil............
> 
> Run your shit ground up, but not ground up so fine like your rolling a joint. To increase your yield, use better weed.  Average 10-15% yield is not uncommon, less too.




Thats exactly how i grind it up and the stuff I used was good quality buds.[/FONT]


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 27, 2011)

Just a quick tip: Search box "Sr. Verde's Concentrate Corner" hit enter, read up a few pages and I think all of your questions will be answered =)


----------



## stonerman (Dec 27, 2011)

oh sorry guys, im very familar with butane oil, ive been making that for years, I was getting confused this being in cannabis cafe, I thought bto was some kind of food lol. but you say you use actual bud? Ive only ever used shake and Ive made some bomb ass oil, do you find using bud gives you any more oil as opposed to using shake?


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 27, 2011)

stonerman said:


> oh sorry guys, im very familar with butane oil, ive been making that for years, I was getting confused this being in cannabis cafe, I thought bto was some kind of food lol. but you say you use actual bud? Ive only ever used shake and Ive made some bomb ass oil, do you find using bud gives you any more oil as opposed to using shake?


Of course, buds have more thc than shake does. So, yield goes up. Back to the "Need better yield use better weed"


----------



## Unnk (Dec 27, 2011)

not exactly all quality diff you can have some bomb bud but the trichrome heads are smalll compaired to other strains with larger trichrome heads 

that alone will change the yield/texture of the stuff


as well strains with denser coverage in the trichrome fiield will always be nice for hash 


i find the best hash comes from the strauns i have that get that resiny styrofoamy texture feel when you break them up


----------



## dankillerbs (Dec 27, 2011)

*5-6* grams of wax from *1 oz *of nugs is the norm here  as much as *7* grams has been acheived. *(15%-25%)* Only ever using 1 CAN. Deffinately relook your methods.


----------



## Unnk (Dec 28, 2011)

ive got 6 grams using one can but i used a 3 foot half inch copper pipe and 56 grams of material


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 28, 2011)

Even though you can run one ounce with one of the ~300mL butane cans, I'd rather toss two cans down and spend the extra $3 for the can. If I get two extra hits out of it, break even!


----------



## dankillerbs (Dec 28, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Even though you can run one ounce with one of the ~300mL butane cans, I'd rather toss two cans down and spend the extra $3 for the can. If I get two extra hits out of it, break even!


Well then you are willing to sacrifice quality for not much more quantity then...which im not willing to do. While butane is an excellent solvent for this purpose, it will still strip some non actives from the plant matter...Its not 100% actives your extracting. Your also making the process twice as dangerous and bad for the environment by evaporating more butane. With 20%-25% returns already with only one can, id rather be using that second can to make 6-7 more grams of wax than a few more little dabs and more time blasting and waiting


----------



## Unnk (Dec 28, 2011)

exactly i use 560ml i beleive they are vectors and 56 grams per a gram per 10 ml of solvent is a perfect ratio


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 28, 2011)

dankillerbs said:


> Well then you are willing to sacrifice quality for not much more quantity then...which im not willing to do. While butane is an excellent solvent for this purpose, it will still strip some non actives from the plant matter...Its not 100% actives your extracting. Your also making the process twice as dangerous and bad for the environment by evaporating more butane. With 20%-25% returns already with only one can, id rather be using that second can to make 6-7 more grams of wax than a few more little dabs and more time blasting and waiting


We've done the two pan test, where one can of butane empties into one pyrex dish. The other can of butane empties into a second pyrex dish. See if you can tell the difference? I couldnt....... Looked the same smoked the same........ Perhaps a third can would result in something but I dont know......


----------



## Unnk (Dec 28, 2011)

sure it will smell and smoke the same


i just worrry about spending another 5 bucks on a smidge extra in the first run

when you can just up the amount of material you run 1 can through and get more out of it 

im telling you 10ml solvet / 1gram of product an easy 6 -8 g of one can (bud willing)

thats if you have the big vector cans


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 29, 2011)

your gonna get 10% maybe a lil more i grind my trim up in coffee grinder 100 grams non packed just put in with spoon in the big extracter. about three cans of the vector and i pull 10-14 grams of oil that i butter up. i like to have the pyrex dish your gonna be drippin the honey in sitting in a bigger aluminum turkey pan with boiling water. so the purging starts as soon as the honey hits the dish and untill your finished, STOP extracting when the liquid is coming out clear with no more golden color.let it bubble out in the hot water for 5-10 minutes.then put it in another boiling water bath for second purge do some whipping and spreading you may get butter at this point i usually dont. scoop the oil into a glob and throw it in the fridge and forget about for few hours boil up some water and do one last purge within five minutes with a little mixing up gets butter every time.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 29, 2011)

str8sativa said:


> your gonna get 10% maybe a lil more i grind my trim up in coffee grinder 100 grams non packed just put in with spoon in the big extracter. about three cans of the vector and i pull 10-14 grams of oil that i butter up. i like to have the pyrex dish your gonna be drippin the honey in sitting in a bigger aluminum turkey pan with boiling water. so the purging starts as soon as the honey hits the dish and untill your finished, STOP extracting when the liquid is coming out clear with no more golden color.let it bubble out in the hot water for 5-10 minutes.then put it in another boiling water bath for second purge do some whipping and spreading you may get butter at this point i usually dont. scoop the oil into a glob and throw it in the fridge and forget about for few hours boil up some water and do one last purge within five minutes with a little mixing up gets butter every time.



This is why we have Sr. Verde's Concentrate Corner............. You could learn a LOT from going there and reading! (Yes, I mean YOU! Tons of bad info in that paragraph of how not to run oil!  )

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/472288-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner.html <----- Click


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 29, 2011)

like what?


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 29, 2011)

str8sativa said:


> like what?


Oh good, you asked. 

- Coffee grinders break up the herb too much. Do it with your hands, dont grind it! Grinding = dirtier oil

- 3 cans of butane is too much

- Putting it in your fridge can cause EXPLOSIONS (see the thread in mention for an actual YouTube video of it happening) because of the sparks in your fridges compressor. It'll blow your windows out, doors off, and fuck you up fast


So we have quality, quantity, and explosion/bodily harm factors for you to consider based on just that paragraph.


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 29, 2011)

your a fuckin idiot lets see your oil. and if you use two coffee filters and a proper extractor there will be no plant material in the oil, maybe if you make some ghetto shit. and three cans of butane for 100 grams is what it takes before the liquid coming out isnt golden. and how do you figure putting a pyrex dish with a little glob of oil on it would make anything explode there is no butane anywhere in the house or the fridge. just a dish which is in no way flammable or able to cause an explosion lol


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 29, 2011)

str8sativa said:


> your a fuckin idiot lets see your oil. and if you use two coffee filters and a proper extractor there will be no plant material in the oil, maybe if you make some ghetto shit. and three cans of butane for 100 grams is what it takes before the liquid coming out isnt golden. and how do you figure putting a pyrex dish with a little glob of oil on it would make anything explode there is no butane anywhere in the house or the fridge. just a dish which is in no way flammable or able to cause an explosion lol


If you read the thread I linked (twice), you'd see my oil. You'd also see how I started off with good intentions, wrongly, too, and improved. You can too!


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 29, 2011)

that oil is full of bubbles looks like you barley purged it


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 29, 2011)

str8sativa said:


> that oil is full of bubbles looks like you barley purged it


le'sigh........ With your short attention span and limited reading ability, you'd probably have seen that oil is re-melted to be stored in containers. Just by scraping it when warm bubbles it up, and its cool by the time the dish is full, so you see air bubbles, not butane bubbles.

What else do you have to say negative that makes no sense? Play nice and play polite.......


----------



## Unnk (Dec 29, 2011)

str8 you speak hate cause you feel you have to defend 

research you speak sense if you know srverde you know hes a vac purger and btw its the only way to go


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 29, 2011)

your an idiot


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2011)

str8sativa said:


> your an idiot


Eloquently stated. cn


----------



## dankillerbs (Dec 30, 2011)

*str8sativa,* dont sweat it man. ResearchKitty gets drooled over frequently on this site and its given her a bit of an ego. All the info you gave was fine. You wont get dirtier oil from coffee grinding. You will get the max return immediately without having to regrind the material and run it again like some people do... wasting more tane' and timesad! Also, Kitty mentioned earlier in response to me that she would use 2 cans for 1 oz of material...! ....So, she must have misread your post... kinda made herself look foolish by saying you use too much... cause by her methods you should be running 8 cans!!! haha. Also, blowing up your fridge? While this is a very dangerous process, explosions dont happen to people who use common sense. Im sure the guy that blew up his fridge was a super smart guy and being extra careful too... not!!!


----------



## Unnk (Dec 30, 2011)

i dont use 3 cans either

i use 10 ml per gram as stated before

but i dont fully grind my material cause i heavy pack it and its crushed as i reeam 

i also use a .5 inch tube allowing me to get the most out of the material as a tight compact pathway is ideal for the extraction 

i have never needed more than 1 can of vector for 55 grams of material


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 30, 2011)

thank you dank finaly someone has my back. just trying to show the extra steps to get true butter and past the oil


----------



## Unnk (Dec 30, 2011)

true butter?

dont need cofee filters for true butter

if your purging right you should have not tane and a easier time budering it up

as well the product going in determines the product going out

your only gonna get black goop if you old old product


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2011)

str8, nobody has your "back", there's no sides to take. There's either the right way or the wrong way.

dankiller: I do use 2 cans of butane. I also use a 2 ounce honey oil tube. I never said I use two cans over one ounce, you're assuming I implied that, and then taking things out of context as usual.

Grinding up herb makes the leaves into partial powder, of which escapes your tube when extracting. So yea, you "can" use a coffee grinder for it, if used VERY lightly, but if your powdering that up, then you are failing at having the maximum potency, not the maximum yield.

A vacuum pump to quickly purge, while nice, is also not a necessity and not a quality bumper. It just speeds it up. Sit that pan out for a week, it'll taste identical. How do I know? I've done both. So telling me I'm wrong for not using one currently, is also incorrect.

I dont type just to type, if it isnt worth saying and helpful or informative, I dont post. Also, I dont get drooled on. Ms kitty doesnt post here (and hasnt for many months) so you're talking straight to the penis. Feel free to drool, still, if you must. And it also strikes to show your arguing capabilities if all you can bring up is whether or not someone has a penis or a vagina. Whether you have one or both, it makes no difference in your oil capabilities the last time I checked........

Please continue to argue more, but I do urge you still, to read that concentrate thread, you'll learn a lot.


----------



## dankillerbs (Dec 30, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Even though you can run one ounce with one of the ~300mL butane cans, I'd rather toss two cans down and spend the extra $3 for the can. If I get two extra hits out of it, break even!


Do you even read what you write researchkitty?


----------



## dankillerbs (Dec 30, 2011)

"I never said I use two cans over one ounce, you're assuming I implied that, and then taking things out of context as usual." -researchkitty

Sorry, left out the part where you contridict yourself...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2011)

I have done extraction runs (with hexanes, though; not butane) on two samples from the same batch ... one lightly ground and the other ground coffee-grinder fine. Recovery is better from the fine grind ... after six hours' reflux the coarse batch still had residual activity by tlc while the fine grind whas exhausted after three. The fine-grind extract was darker however, even though the "extras" probably didn't amount to more than a per cent or two ... either in terms of improved recovery of actives, or in terms of contamination of extract. A refiltration of butane extract is a very easy way to deal with insolubles/particulates, but the extra bit of waxes/pigments, while not large, is real ime. it comes down to personal preference. As i am a recovery freak, i will take the slight purity hit in order to reap the quantitative recovery of actives. cn.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2011)

cn; I think that's where the confusion comes, we need to define "ground" as each grinder is different for the same settings........ What you "dont" want, is powder. Every coffee grinder I've seen (you know, the $20-$40 walmart/sears style ones) have always left coarser pieces on the top, and powder on the bottom. I found that my oil would be very black in color, and hit harsher. By hand grinding it just by rubbing my hands together and then stuffing the tube, I find the oil is lighter, meltier, and a not harsh in the least.

With respect to dan and your continued comments, again taken out of context, I wasnt referring to MY extractions, I was referring to YOURS. I run a 2oz tube and use two cans. I use the finger test to determine if there's oil still coming out or not. If your finger is sticky when the butane comes out, there's oil left in there. But nit picking at this "how many cans do you use", we are all missing one important factor, and that is each strain, and each part of that strains material you process is going to have a varying yield and need a varying amount of butane. You should use as much butane as you want/need to in order to get the oil out, no more no less. There's no set rule. If (as the subject of this thread implies) your goal is to simply increase your yield, then run it like there's no tomorrow. Running the right amount is how you get the right quality, short of all the proper purging/waiting after...

And dont give me shit about fridges blowing up. It happens, and you are a plain idiot if you think otherwise.

http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/local&id=8455907

Watch the video, see the apartment damage in the news story above. Purging BHO in a freezer. BOOOOOM. Sure, it never happens, its safe! LOL... 

[youtube]5sjhXK8ohfE[/youtube]

Keep searching on the web and you'll find plenty more........


----------



## dankillerbs (Dec 30, 2011)

"If (as the subject of this thread implies) your goal is to simply increase your yield, then run it like there's no tomorrow..."
-researchkitty

^thats there is more dangerous than grinding the material fine to start with, which achieves the same thing(increased yeild)... If your oil seems "dirtier" from doing that then you may not have a good enough filter. And thanks for the link with the idiots blowing up, never said it didnt happen, just said you were and idiot if it did!


----------



## Unnk (Dec 30, 2011)

lol one time i had to bho 6 oz of old crispy buds goood amazing fucking great hazey shit but too airy to smoke nice gave me 34.8 grams of stellar crispy blonde

edit ps in hinde sight i should have enlisted help it took me a day of work with 1 tube


maybe 6 tubes woulda helped


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 31, 2011)

lol you idiot i never said purge in freezer and that woould not work in first place. i said put the purged oil into the fridge. not a dish full of butane


----------



## Dubdeuce (May 28, 2012)

dankillerbs said:


> Well then you are willing to sacrifice quality for not much more quantity then...which im not willing to do. While butane is an excellent solvent for this purpose, it will still strip some non actives from the plant matter...Its not 100% actives your extracting. Your also making the process twice as dangerous and bad for the environment by evaporating more butane. With 20%-25% returns already with only one can, id rather be using that second can to make 6-7 more grams of wax than a few more little dabs and more time blasting and waiting


If one can of extra butane is going to cause a ripple in global warming, then we better all keep it to 1 can per tube. LOL.

Let's get real.. One jet liner flight creates more pollution than any single human can create in 10 years and there's around 5,000 planes in the air at any given time.

And how exactly does the process become twice as dangerous when using a second can of butane? It doesn't appear as though anything has gotten more dangerous by running a second can of butane. The sheer of act of open-pouring butane into a dish is dangerous, yes, but doing a second can doesn't raise the danger?

I second using an extra $3 can of butane to make sure you get all your product. Yeah, you're not pulling 100% THC, but you never were in the first place.


----------



## bhoguy (Feb 23, 2013)

Just a thought most people are making there bho through a pipe or glass tube while your weed is in the tube the butane under pressure tends to channel through the weed not really giving it an effective rinse restricting your yield . Try this Get a big mason jar with lid and ring in the lid poke three small holes. instead of putting your weed in the jar first unload a couple canisters of butane into the jar turning it into liquid butane then take the lid off and then add the weed until its almost right level with the butane not too much but still soupy. still allowing you to swish it around in a circle in the car then take the lid off and put a coffee filter over the top of the jar and the ring over the filter securing it. dump into a pyrex class dish in a hot water bath like usual... this way allowing the butane to better wash your weed also believe you save on butane this way.. Hope this helps


----------



## Fadedawg (Feb 23, 2013)

bhoguy said:


> Just a thought most people are making there bho through a pipe or glass tube while your weed is in the tube the butane under pressure tends to channel through the weed not really giving it an effective rinse restricting your yield . Try this Get a big mason jar with lid and ring in the lid poke three small holes. instead of putting your weed in the jar first unload a couple canisters of butane into the jar turning it into liquid butane then take the lid off and then add the weed until its almost right level with the butane not too much but still soupy. still allowing you to swish it around in a circle in the car then take the lid off and put a coffee filter over the top of the jar and the ring over the filter securing it. dump into a pyrex class dish in a hot water bath like usual... this way allowing the butane to better wash your weed also believe you save on butane this way.. Hope this helps


It works with a thermos for ya'll that don't live in cool climates.


----------



## biglungs (Feb 24, 2013)

a big jar of pooled butane sound like a great idea...

if u want to make sure all your material gets rinsed try turning your tube at slight angle and rotating it constantly allowing the gas to flow thru all trims. as the tane starts to exit the tube i return it to an upright position


----------



## yeti5508 (Feb 24, 2013)

bhoguy, and fadedawg...

im interested in using the butane soak method, i was looking at other solvents to use for soaking because i never thought it was possible to use butane to soak..

whast the return rate? higher than a column method?

im going to be looking for the biggest thermos available now..

and theres no problem not having any force to push trichome goo threw the filter???

is the plastic inside the thermos going to get eaten by the butane?


----------



## Fadedawg (Feb 25, 2013)

Return rate depends on the material, but mine is around 20% on our average bud. That is similar to what I got with a column after repacking it and running a second pass. About 16/18% on the first pass, and about 5% the second.

I don't use a filter on the thermos, but dump into a Chinoise wire strainer and then through a coffee filter. The butane then passes through the coffee filter rapidly.

Plastic can be an issue, depending on what kind it is. Polypropylene is suitable, but many others like styrene are not. You can check the different materials out at: http://www.coleparmer.com/Chemical-Resistance?referred_id=2531&GCID=S18582x241&KEYWORD=+cole++palmer+com&KEYWORD=+cole++palmer+com&WT.srch=1&creative=13855999479&mkwid=saxw866e6&pcrid=13855999479&gclid=CNmd-q7B0bUCFUeCQgodxnsA8w

I use an all stainless thermos, with no plastic exposed and that is what I recommend. Check your thrift stores, as I pick them up regularly for about $15.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Somebodys not doing it right,cuz if I had all this bho laying around I wouldn't be able to find my computer...


----------



## Twitch (Feb 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Somebodys not doing it right,cuz if I had all this bho laying around I wouldn't be able to find my computer...


lmao, thats why my wax sits at the comp, so i dont have to go far haha


----------



## jdmay420 (Apr 5, 2013)

PUSH IT TROUGH SLOWLY, put the butane can lightly on your extractor and press down very slowly until there is a slight flow of liquid, then hold it there for a while its slowly drips down the extractor, it is very important that you do it in one fluid motion that slowly fills up the extractor with liquid. as the liquid travels down slowly it will leak out of the bottom a yellow/greenish fluid that is exactly what you want. the slower you do it, the more time the butane has to extract the THC the more potent it will be, so make sure you grind your herb very finely, i use a coffee grinder then i pack my class extractor as tight as i can and i usually get about 1.5 grams of oil for 10 grams of shake.


----------



## Scroga (Apr 7, 2013)

Whats the difference between double boiling and just putting your product straight on griddle?(after initial hot water purge)


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Most electrically heated hotplates for cooking, work by having elements under a thick metal plate, which they heat by overheating in local spots and letting convection transfer and even out the temperature. The local hot spots may be too hot for our purposes. 

Using a double boiler applies the heat evenly from the bottom and sides. That is why they use them for delicate sauces when cooking.


----------



## Scroga (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying that for me mate, just a couple more things if I may..
When double boiling what is the lowest and what is the highest temp for effective purge? And how high should the high tide mark of the water be in relation to the butane?


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 8, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Thanks for clarifying that for me mate, just a couple more things if I may..
> When double boiling what is the lowest and what is the highest temp for effective purge? And how high should the high tide mark of the water be in relation to the butane?


I use 140F tap water when doing the initial catch and purge, and what I use next depends on what I'm going to do with the oil. I use a 250F oil bath for final purge and decarboxylation of oral meds. I usually purge vaporization meds in a thin film at 115F under vacuum, without a double boiler.

The containers catching the butane and oil mixture are typically floating in hot water, so the tide mark adjust itself as the volume goes up and down.


----------



## Scroga (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok..i was assuming my pyrex bowl wouldn't float.. So my first attempt has to be ghetto style out in the bush...i will be taking a thermos filled with boiling water, 950ml-5.6inx2.5 inch pyrex bowl,usb cup warmer, solar charger (usb), queen bee extractor, parchment paper,esky with ice and of course butane and all the necessary safety gear!(including buddy with extinguisher lol)...wish me luck yall! Hopefully I catch a fish at the same time!


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 8, 2013)

jdmay420 said:


> PUSH IT TROUGH SLOWLY, put the butane can lightly on your extractor and press down very slowly until there is a slight flow of liquid, then hold it there for a while its slowly drips down the extractor, it is very important that you do it in one fluid motion that slowly fills up the extractor with liquid. as the liquid travels down slowly it will leak out of the bottom a yellow/greenish fluid that is exactly what you want. the slower you do it, the more time the butane has to extract the THC the more potent it will be, so make sure you grind your herb very finely, i use a coffee grinder then i pack my class extractor as tight as i can and i usually get about 1.5 grams of oil for 10 grams of shake.


i pack mine as tight as i cAn. i think i forces the tane to work its way thru slower. i also think if not packed tightly the ne wl choose the path of least resistance as it escapes. tamiziums work on a tightly packed chamber and thats where i based my decision. the tamizium(t175) also runs about 700ml over 50-60 grams. also why i decided to run 3+ thru my 100g tube. bout 1/3 way thru the 4th it feels clean. ive only done a few runs but my last yielded 23g of wax from 180ish of old ass trim


----------



## dgp (Apr 10, 2013)

I use lucienne gas. Tastes the same as vector for a lot less. Also..I don't recommend too tightly packed. If too much tane goes in and freezes/expands, you can blow your tube up. Usually it would just shoot the weed out but it can break your tube, injure you, or worst of all.....get glass and trim in your bho. I only run one can per tube to keep costs down and then make bubble or iso out of the trim to salvage any leftover glands


----------



## H338 (May 29, 2013)

jdmay420 said:


> PUSH IT TROUGH SLOWLY, put the butane can lightly on your extractor and press down very slowly until there is a slight flow of liquid, then hold it there for a while its slowly drips down the extractor, it is very important that you do it in one fluid motion that slowly fills up the extractor with liquid. as the liquid travels down slowly it will leak out of the bottom a yellow/greenish fluid that is exactly what you want. the slower you do it, the more time the butane has to extract the THC the more potent it will be, so make sure you grind your herb very finely, i use a coffee grinder then i pack my class extractor as tight as i can and i usually get about 1.5 grams of oil for 10 grams of shake.


Glad to hear someone does that little "fill 'n' hold method. I don't pack very tightly though, I just smack the shit out of the sides of the extractor. My thinking is that fluid is gonna have a hard-ass time making it through. While at first thought it sounded good to me but I think there might be spots not getting hit.


----------



## H338 (May 29, 2013)

dgp said:


> I use lucienne gas. Tastes the same as vector for a lot less. Also..I don't recommend too tightly packed. If too much tane goes in and freezes/expands, you can blow your tube up. Usually it would just shoot the weed out but it can break your tube, injure you, or worst of all.....get glass and trim in your bho. I only run one can per tube to keep costs down and then make bubble or iso out of the trim to salvage any leftover glands


I tried lucienne once and it's fine I just think you get a better yield with more n-butane over iso-butane. See if you can acquire some fas-fil. Supposedly it's food grade but I can't find a msds yet.. It's 36 compared to vector's 70 something dollar price tag. Also I think they add more propane than other brands cause my extractor feels like its rumbling. But, yeah. Same price as lucienne and supposedly better. Input would be coo with me.


----------



## Fadedawg (May 29, 2013)

H338 said:


> I tried lucienne once and it's fine I just think you get a better yield with more n-butane over iso-butane. See if you can acquire some fas-fil. Supposedly it's food grade but I can't find a msds yet.. It's 36 compared to vector's 70 something dollar price tag. Also I think they add more propane than other brands cause my extractor feels like its rumbling. But, yeah. Same price as lucienne and supposedly better. Input would be coo with me.


We found Fasfil left lots of paraffin behind on the mirror and has a high Propane content. We use it in a bind, but only if we are going to winterize afterwards. Here is the MSDS:


----------



## H338 (May 29, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> We found Fasfil left lots of paraffin behind on the mirror and has a high Propane content. We use it in a bind, but only if we are going to winterize afterwards. Here is the MSDS:


Tyvm for the info. True bro.


----------



## H338 (May 29, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> We found Fasfil left lots of paraffin behind on the mirror and has a high Propane content. We use it in a bind, but only if we are going to winterize afterwards. Here is the MSDS:


What are your thoughts on neon and lucienne? They're the two other brands besides vector. Any info on them by chance?


----------



## vacpurge (May 29, 2013)

dont cheap out, get the real butane or dont bother. it defeats the point of making BHO so youre not smoking plant junk... well now youre smoking butane/chemical junk because youre using a cheap no name butane. you only got 1 set of lungs and 1 brain.. is it really worth possibly hurting those 2 precious organs just to save 2$ a can????

lucienne is pretty good butane for BHO though. not sure about neon. sounds sketchy and cheap but I could be wrong.


----------



## Fadedawg (May 30, 2013)

H338 said:


> What are your thoughts on neon and lucienne? They're the two other brands besides vector. Any info on them by chance?


Lucienne works well but I haven't tried Neon. After checking the MSDS, we check butane by spraying half a can on a mirror and checking for residue. We then sniff and lick the mirror to taste any residue for mercaptans. 

All will leave some paraffin behind, but it shouldn't be a lot and should be mercaptan free.


----------



## Scroga (May 30, 2013)

What would mercaptans resemble? How do I know if I'm tasting/smelling?


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 1, 2013)

Mercaptans are a sulphur compound that smells and tastes like rotten eggs, as low as 2.8 *parts per billionth*. That is more than 1000 times more sensitivity than the smell of gasoline, for instance. 

They are the foul smell in farts. If they are present, they are hard to miss.


----------



## SeeRockCity (Jul 3, 2013)

merkzilla said:


> BHO = Butane Hash Oil


Um, no....

It's Butane HONEY oil...
not hash oil.... damn stoners


----------



## Twitch (Jul 3, 2013)

jdmay420 said:


> PUSH IT TROUGH SLOWLY, put the butane can lightly on your extractor and press down very slowly until there is a slight flow of liquid, then hold it there for a while its slowly drips down the extractor, it is very important that you do it in one fluid motion that slowly fills up the extractor with liquid. as the liquid travels down slowly it will leak out of the bottom a yellow/greenish fluid that is exactly what you want. the slower you do it, the more time the butane has to extract the THC the more potent it will be, so make sure you grind your herb very finely, i use a coffee grinder then i pack my class extractor as tight as i can and i usually get about 1.5 grams of oil for 10 grams of shake.


green huh... that means you got some extra stuff in there, chlorophyll. it should look like piss no green, and actually dont grind it into a fine powder that is probably why you are getting a green tint. most the guys on here will hand break up or leave whole nugs in the extractor 

your technique will yield more but it wont yield quality, one of the reasons i got in to bho/shatter/wax is because i like quality over quantity


----------



## Twitch (Jul 3, 2013)

SeeRockCity said:


> Um, no....
> 
> It's Butane HONEY oil...
> not hash oil.... damn stoners


any useful info?? 
damn trolls......


----------



## Twitch (Jul 3, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> dont cheap out, get the real butane or dont bother. it defeats the point of making BHO so youre not smoking plant junk... well now youre smoking butane/chemical junk because youre using a cheap no name butane. you only got 1 set of lungs and 1 brain.. is it really worth possibly hurting those 2 precious organs just to save 2$ a can????
> 
> lucienne is pretty good butane for BHO though. not sure about neon. sounds sketchy and cheap but I could be wrong.


I think they have a different brand of neon in cali and in canada i am not sure i dont travel to strange countries, but in texas it is the worst of the worst, there is a guy out here ran a big batch with 2 boxes of this shit and hes was ripping on me because i paid twice for vector... he couldnt give it away because it honestly smelled like some one farted in your face when you opened the jar it was in.


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 4, 2013)

hahahaha thats fucking hilarious.


----------



## amnesialemon420 (Nov 26, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> So I feel like I should be yielding a lot more BHO than I am although I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



first off you want to used very finely ground up material that is DRY (important) or if moist then frozen.

you want to pack the tube medium tight, vector is good but i use mega 7x runs clear on the mirror test and cheep $35 a case where i live.. (spay butane on a mirror or glass jar for 5 sec and see how much residue is left..if barely any than its good.)

the amount of butane needed depends on diameter of your extractor and the cronicness of the material you are using. rule of thumb would be to run the butane till it turns clear.. also was reading that a tube of 1" inner diamerter works best as all the trim comes in contact with the liquid.. 

I would recommend the dry ice method for best yield.. put your material in a bucket with dry ice and shake with a bubble bag over the top doenst matter which screen the most course one works best as it does not matter how much plant matter come through when you are going to be blasting.. collect the keif on a glass mat or simular surface by vigorously shaking the bucket/ bag till all the keif come out. i got 29 grams off of one case of butane (12 8oz cans 800ml) and 137 grams if dry ice keif.. 

ALSO COMMON SENSE DICTATES THAT YOU DO THIS OUTDOOR OR IN A WELL VENTILATED AREA...DONT BE STUPID AND BLOW YOURSELF UP....


Also here is some great info for you here (very indepth) http://skunkpharmresearch.com/bho-extraction/


Happy hash making and hope you never have to such a low yield again...


----------



## amnesialemon420 (Nov 26, 2013)

str8sativa said:


> your a fuckin idiot lets see your oil. and if you use two coffee filters and a proper extractor there will be no plant material in the oil, maybe if you make some ghetto shit. and three cans of butane for 100 grams is what it takes before the liquid coming out isnt golden. and how do you figure putting a pyrex dish with a little glob of oil on it would make anything explode there is no butane anywhere in the house or the fridge. just a dish which is in no way flammable or able to cause an explosion lol



first of all man there is a lot of butane left in there after the first initial purge( liquid butane evaporated) the butane boils off at just about 32F for n-butane and a bit colder for iso.. so in the fridge it would evaporate out and you would have a fire hazard.. the oil turns dark amber when all the butane is evaporated.. budder bho still has loads of butane in it. i would never smoke that stuff.. spend the extra hour or two and do it right with a proper heat purge and vacuum purge if you have the equip..if you do it right you will go beyond shatter and come out with some tar like oil that is red in color has zero butane taste or tickle and barely sticks to your flesh..


----------



## amnesialemon420 (Nov 26, 2013)

Explosions!! Never purge over ignition source boil your water then transport to where you do your extractions hopefully thats outside...


----------



## Twitch (Nov 26, 2013)

amnesialemon420 said:


> the oil turns dark amber when all the butane is evaporated.. budder bho still has loads of butane in it. i would never smoke that stuff.. spend the extra hour or two and do it right with a proper heat purge and vacuum purge if you have the equip..if you do it right you will go beyond shatter and come out with some tar like oil that is red in color has zero butane taste or tickle and barely sticks to your flesh..


first off this thread is a couple months old 
second you couldnt be more wrong about fully purged stuff turning amber... 
the only amber stuff i have is my reclaim, almost everyone on here puts out fully purged gold stuff...


so no sir you are wrong with this claim that when it is fully purged it turns amber in color


----------



## BluJayz (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd have to agree with Twitch. Amber color usually associated with shatter is the first texture to come from purging. More heat or more purge will turn it yellowish gold and drier. 

I've smashed up shatter and threw it in the vac; its usually good for a few more muffins.

Like this..

1
 2  3


----------



## Thetattedblogger (Jan 12, 2014)

amnesialemon420 said:


> Explosions!! Never purge over ignition source boil your water then transport to where you do your extractions hopefully thats outside...


This Might be a stupid question. But, What if i have the water boiling on an electric stove? should i still not have the device on while purge?? 

Thank You!


----------



## Twitch (Jan 13, 2014)

just turn it off to be safe, there will be no advantages to having the water at a rolling boil while blasting, just the fact that the butane may seem into your oven top and finding an ignition source


----------



## 1lildog (Jan 13, 2014)

bhoguy said:


> Just a thought most people are making there bho through a pipe or glass tube while your weed is in the tube the butane under pressure tends to channel through the weed not really giving it an effective rinse restricting your yield . Try this Get a big mason jar with lid and ring in the lid poke three small holes. instead of putting your weed in the jar first unload a couple canisters of butane into the jar turning it into liquid butane then take the lid off and then add the weed until its almost right level with the butane not too much but still soupy. still allowing you to swish it around in a circle in the car then take the lid off and put a coffee filter over the top of the jar and the ring over the filter securing it. dump into a pyrex class dish in a hot water bath like usual... this way allowing the butane to better wash your weed also believe you save on butane this way.. Hope this helps


What about something like this:
hXXp://www.waxtractor.com/
Any thoughts?


----------



## Twitch (Jan 13, 2014)

look like a pain in the ass, and the price tag on them isnt that great


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Link is temporarily shut down..................................


----------



## 1lildog (Jan 14, 2014)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_FOctn-a94
only info I have found on it:
The system is completely pressurized so the butane re-condenses into liquid and allows the plant material to actually sit and "soak" for several minutes (2-3 minutes is suggested). This is two major differences between just a tube and cheese cloth. First is since the butane can re-condense back to a liquid you have a more complete extraction because the plant material can sit for several minutes "soaking" in the liquid butane, the second part is the amount of butane required per extraction is a small portion compared to the continually bleeding of butane into atmosphere in traditional systems. Say it takes 2 full cans to run through an open tube this will only take about 1/2 can for even a more complete extraction, this also makes purging at room temperature very quick without needing to speed up with heat bath and the savings in wasted butane will pay for the apparatus in about 10 uses the smaller system uses about 1/4 of a can so you get about 4 runs per bottle of butane. The glass micron screen also removes 99.9% of all particulate so you are left with only the purest oil....also the Waxtractor is self cleaning just do a small run of butane when empty and the glass screen cleans itself, no disposable filters. It also doesn't get cold, since the system is pressurized the butane can't rapidly evaporate eliminating the need for gloves and risk of severe "cold" burns. When the valve is slowly opened the oil is forced through the glass micron screen and only the drip tip gets cold.


----------



## 1lildog (Jan 15, 2014)

They are expensive, but I'm not sure what you mean by "pain in the ass"?
Hard to clean, unnecessary features, unsafe, etc.?
I've never done this, forgive me for being naive.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 15, 2014)

Cute, straight forward design and should work. How much do they sell for?


----------



## 1lildog (Jan 15, 2014)

This 2-3 oz one is $250, the larger one is $350
Looks to be a plasticized protective coating on it.
hXXps://www.facebook.com/Waxtractorextractor
I'm not promoting it, just trying to find out pros and cons, being a novice.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 16, 2014)

I see nothing about it that wouldn't work, but the price is a little spendy for Moi.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2014)

i didnt say it wouldn't work, and pain in the ass as in it would suck if it cracked or broke, and i could see leaf particles getting stuck in the glass filter and i am OCD it would drive me crazy.


----------



## MiG pilot (Jan 17, 2014)

1lildog said:


> hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_FOctn-a94
> only info I have found on it:
> The system is completely pressurized so the butane re-condenses into liquid and allows the plant material to actually sit and "soak" for several minutes (2-3 minutes is suggested).


The liquid butane under pressure, the glass extractor. 
Not lucky, if you accidentally drop it on the floor. 
I would prefer a metal with insulation.

@ *Fadedawg* - Seems this could be detachable part of passive terpenator?


----------



## 1lildog (Jan 18, 2014)

It's tough to fill, is this because it is pressurized? Maybe I need a stand.
Sounds like I don't want to break it, especially while it's under pressure.
It has an 18mm joint at the tip, I'm not sure what this is for either.


----------



## CharlieGrigs (Nov 16, 2014)

Most of you are more dangerous than helpful. Here is the best advice I can give you. Put the money into buying propery equipment. For 300$ you can have a legitimate setup producing maximum yields with quality and SAFE product.

Stainless Steel Extractor, then you can be stupid and not worry about breaking a glass extractor.

VACUUM CHAMBER/PUMP <- HIGHLY important.

Quality BUTANE, do a glass test to see if it is pure or unpure.

Do everything outside. No nigger rigged basters. 

If you cannot afford to get the starter gear just smoke that fine ass weed and stock up on trimmings while saving the money.



Once you are all setup you just want to blast until the liquid is clear or until you are comofortable usually around 300ml/oz. 

Don't WHIP the shit, don't "purge" it on a hotplate. Use vacuum. Do it right and your product wont be dogshit. DONT EVER WHIP IT UP.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 16, 2014)

CharlieGrigs said:


> Do everything outside. No nigger rigged *basters*.


Agreed, no point in that


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 16, 2014)

Seen a vid on u boob with a plastic baster in use...


----------



## Fadedawg (Nov 17, 2014)

MiG pilot said:


> The liquid butane under pressure, the glass extractor.
> Not lucky, if you accidentally drop it on the floor.
> I would prefer a metal with insulation.
> 
> @ *Fadedawg* - Seems this could be detachable part of passive terpenator?



Me too. It is purdy and cute, and works, so isn't stupid, but not very forgiving if things go wrong, go wrong, go wrong, like my fumble fingers for instance.

I, or an associate has eventually broken every glass tube or bong I've ever had and that would be unhandy if it were full of butane.

You could accomplish this same thing, with a short length of sanitary tubing, with end caps and valves, for a lot less money, and you could use it for a hammer if caught short.


----------



## KLITE (Nov 17, 2014)

Ive found putting the tubes in the freezer for a few hours before blasting increases yield slightly. I dont get ridiculous yields cause i only do trim but getting i think 1.5 to 2.5g per 30g of trim and not amazing trim either. I blast 3 cans through it. THe last one by half i almost cant fill any stickiness in the drip so i kinda waste half a bottle i think but i dont mind cause id never get anything so potent off trim ffs. God bless bho.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 17, 2014)

CharlieGrigs said:


> Most of you are more dangerous than helpful. Here is the best advice I can give you. Put the money into buying propery equipment. For 300$ you can have a legitimate setup producing maximum yields with quality and SAFE product.
> 
> Stainless Steel Extractor, then you can be stupid and not worry about breaking a glass extractor.
> 
> ...



people always have to dig up out shit lol

Also I thought I gave pretty good advice.....


----------



## Twitch (Nov 17, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Seen a vid on u boob with a plastic baster in use...


arent the honey bee extractors plastic???


----------



## perry420 (Nov 29, 2014)

Not sure if anyone mentioned...they probably did. Breaking the buds up or even grinding them before you run it through will increase your yield as you have increased the surface area of the buds, however, you destroy some terpenes in doing so so use your best judgment. Don't think it makes a noticeable difference


and now I just saw researchkitty just mentioned it. Which from my understanding it seems he understands this subject quite well, from a sort of first hand experience kinda thing. 

Where is all this hostility coming from people? We are all friends here god damn it haha


----------



## Twitch (Nov 29, 2014)

if it is nug it goes in the big coffee grinder turn it to dust....
if it is trim i vac seal the hell out of it and put it in the freezer and it breaks it up pretty good.
if it is machine trim i just dump it in the tube.


----------



## Fadedawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> arent the honey bee extractors plastic???


All plastics are not created equal. HoneyBees are Polypropylene and the DIY tubes are typically PVC water pipe. Check the following link for butane chemical compatibility:

http://www.hargravesfluidics.com/pdf/Chemical Combatibility Chart.pdf PVC isn't listed, because it typically isn't used in chemical applications, but it does show Polypropylene.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 30, 2014)

Fadedawg said:


> All plastics are not created equal. HoneyBees are Polypropylene and the DIY tubes are typically PVC water pipe. Check the following link for butane chemical compatibility:
> 
> http://www.hargravesfluidics.com/pdf/Chemical Combatibility Chart.pdf PVC isn't listed, because it typically isn't used in chemical applications, but it does show Polypropylene.


Cole Parmer rates compatibility at a C (not good)

http://www.coleparmer.com/Chemical-Resistance


----------



## 1wizkid2 (Apr 26, 2015)

dankillerbs said:


> Well then you are willing to sacrifice quality for not much more quantity then...which im not willing to do. While butane is an excellent solvent for this purpose, it will still strip some non actives from the plant matter...Its not 100% actives your extracting. Your also making the process twice as dangerous and bad for the environment by evaporating more butane. With 20%-25% returns already with only one can, id rather be using that second can to make 6-7 more grams of wax than a few more little dabs and more time blasting and waiting


Thats why you winterize your wax before you completely done purging. mix with some ever clear and that will remove your butane and you will have absolutely no butane left. freeze overnight and this will freeze all of the plant matter you are extracting and separate it from the wax. since it was mixed with alcohol it will not dissolve as quickly and now can be strained through a coffee filter and all of the plant matter will stay on the coffee filter. purge off the alcohol and you will have the best wax you will ever make.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 26, 2015)

@1wizkid2 again with the 4 year old post


----------



## StewMac (Apr 16, 2022)

researchkitty said:


> BHO means Butane Honey Oil............
> 
> Run your shit ground up, but not ground up so fine like your rolling a joint. To increase your yield, use better weed.  Average 10-15% yield is not uncommon, less too.


Correct...don't forget about temperature also. Freeze your weed before extraction.


----------

